# How big is your (extended) family?



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm just curious if we all come from large, little, or moderate sized families.

I guess "who counts" depends your family relationships, but I've included:


myself (1)
parents (2)
siblings (1)
aunts (1)
uncles (3)
cousins (6),
2nd cousins (4), and
inlaws (3)

which amounted to a whopping 21, and I'm not really close to any of the other 20. Some I don't even talk to, being the wonderful person I am.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm guessing around 15 :stu I've fallen out of touch with all those people over the years (only seeing them at weddings and funerals and I've been to too many of the latter :fall ) that I honestly don't know and really don't care much.

ETA... that's just on my Mom's side of the family... I don't have a clue as to who's still around on my Dad's side :um


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have no idea.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i have to count. give me a few days. lol.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Rough count, 48.


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

torlin said:


> i have to count. give me a few days. lol.


Me too. I'd guess about 70, not counting step-family. Lots of aunts, uncles, and cousins. Family that I actually keep in contact with at least monthly, more like 12. Family members I might actually confide in, 1.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Big, big, _BIG_! My mom has 27 first cousins, and that's just the beginning of it...

I currently have 186 people listed on my MyHeritage family tree, but I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well my parents are both divorced and have since gotten/are getting reattached.. so I've got extended family in four directions.

I count 75 including spouses of cousins (65 without).

Me
Mom, Dad
step mom, step dad
sister
4 step siblings
3 sibling-in-laws
3 grandmothers
3 nieces
2 nephews
6 aunts
4 uncles
15 cousins + 10 spouses
19 2nd cousins

I see 10-20 of them on a regular to somewhat regular basis. The rest I see 1-2 times per year.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

very big. i have lots of cousins.

us white trashers breed a lot.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i couldnt even begin to guess. my great grandfather had over 30 kids with four women. and my family comes from a third world country with a strict catholic belief. so yea i have a huge family


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Me
Dad
2 sisters
Uncle
Grandpa
Aunt
And allot of cousins, not even going to bother counting them.


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

me, 3 half sisters, 3 half brothers, birth mom, birth dad, mom, grandmother, birth grandmother, 2 grandfathers, 1 birth grandfather, and I lost track of how many cousins i have because theres too many, i also have 1 niece and 2 nephews, 3 aunts and 4 uncles.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going with 16.. though that doesn't include my grandpa's sister's family. There's like 10 of them but they live on the east coast and I've only met them like twice in my life :stu Also doesn't include my Granny's family because I have no idea. Just heard she still has family back in Georgia :stu We're not a close family by any means.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't even know. I have a lot of first, second, and third cousins, and some I haven't even seen for almost twenty years. I would guesstimate in the 60's or 70's.


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

I went to a family party recently, and I didn't recognise anyone already there, not even the uncle whose birthday it was! Way out of touch with most of my family, to the point where I've really no idea how many of them there are.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Maternal - Grandmother, 5 aunts, 3 aunts in law, 4 uncles, 3 uncles in law, 21 first cousins, 7 cousins in law, 13 children of cousins and we all get together every Christmas. 

Paternal - Grandmother, aunt, uncle, uncle in law, 2 cousins

Plus my three siblings makes it I believe 68, although I'm sure I probably left some people out.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

My immediate family, grandparents, aunts, uncles, and first cousins (including first cousin's children) comes to around 40.

And they all hate eachother.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

huge. my dad has 6 siblings and my mom has 6 siblings. so yeah i a have a lot of cousins haha.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

The extended family that I'm in touch with: 30

Use to be a bit more, but you know, death, plus family fueds so big that they spread all over the Internet and news and ended up involving thousands of people so we disowned them... the usual.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Me -- 1
Parent -- 1
Brother -- 1
Aunts -- 2 I think (only met one)
Uncles -- 1 (never met him)
Cousins -- Not sure, but more than 4
2nd Cousins -- I'd have to check what a 2nd cousin even is
Inlaws -- none any more
Nieces & nephews -- 0
Grandparents -- 0

The extended family is small as my father was an only child and his father before him was an only son (with one sister). The family name ends with me, unless my 55-year-old gay brother has a kid.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Uh, I have no idea.

My grandma has like 13 siblings. :fall


----------



## tiredofmyfear (May 5, 2008)

I come from a very large family. My mom had 11 brothers and sisters and my dad had a brother. I come from a family of five myself two sisters and two brothers { with a sister and brother who have both passed away. } I have like 47 first cousins and too many to count 2nd and 3rd cousins. I am also married with four children of my own. Besides my husband and kids my sister and her family are the only ones I stay in contact with.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I have no idea. My family is *huge.* My dad had six siblings and nine step-siblings. My mom has sixteen (I'm guessing) aunts and uncles. I have 31 first cousins. Most of my cousins are older than me (only two plus my brother are younger) and have several kids of their own.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Me-1
Mother-1
(adopted by a single parent so no father)
Grandparents-2
Aunts-3
Uncles-2
Cousins-5
Step-cousins-3 (one of my uncles married a divorced woman with three children)
Kids of cousins- 1
Kids of step-cousins-4

That's my side= 22

Husband-1
Mother in law-1
Father in law-1
Stepfather in law-1 (sort of, my husband was already grown when his mother remarried)
husband's grandmother-1
sisters in law-2
Their husbands-2
nieces and nephews-3

Not including his cousins... I have no clue how many he has.

I count 12 here.

So I guess total would be 34 if you count the "steps"


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Me = 1
Parents = 2
Siblings = 1
Grandparents = 2

Mum's Side
Aunts and Uncles = 17
Cousins = 17
Spouses of Cousins = 4
Cousins' Children (aka First Cousins Once Removed) = 3

Dad's Side 
Aunts and Uncles = 4
Cousins = 5

So that gives me 56.

Ohh, and I'm not going to go into second cousins and all that (because there are quite a few, and I don't even know all of them).


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i don't have a family.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm an Indotard. So it's probably a pretty high number.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I think it's a fairly large number.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Well my mother is the youngest of 12 siblings. And alot of her siblings have 5-10 kids.. And those kids have 5-10 kids.. And I don't know how many siblings my grandma had.. ; And that's not even covering my dad's side yet.. So I'ma just vote 101+ x)


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I voted 66-80, but I didn't realize we were counting spouses and kids of cousins. That would boost it to over a hundred for me.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont have a clue


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

me - 1
brother - 2
parents - 2
grandparents - 4
aunts - 7
uncles 7
cousins - 15


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not big at all.
Cousins : 4
Aunts : 2
Uncles : 3
Grandparents : 2
Sister : 1
Parents : 2

Vury vury vurrry small.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

On my mom's side, the closest living relatives are my second cousins. I know of 3 living in Florida. There may be more. I also know of one 3rd cousin that lives in Cincinnati that I tracked down when doing genealogy research.

On my dad's side, it is the complete opposite. I have my dad, 1 half-brother, 1 half-sister, 3 uncles, 1 aunt, and 13 cousins (who, between them, have about 20 kids). My grandfather was one of 15 siblings and my grandmother had 5 siblings. Between their children and grandchildren, I have well over 100 2nd cousins. Possibly over 200 this point if you count the great grandkids. Everytime we have a family reunion, there are kids everywhere and I don't even know who half them belong to.

Over 90% of those people in my extended family live within 100 miles. My 4th great grandfather on my dad's side came to Kentucky in 1776 and my 4th great grandfather on my mom's side came to Kentucky about 1818. Most of the family has lived here ever since.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Massive, my mum has like 10 sisters and most of them have more than a couple kids.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a clue. My mom's side never gets together or is talked about. I don't even know how many siblings my grandmother or grandfather had. Some of the relatives I do know I have no idea their relationship to anyone else. My dad's side I know his brothers and their children and that's it. They do get together occasionally.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

It is big, about 66-80 people in all. My father is one of 10 brothers and sisters, while my mother is one of 3 sisters (one of whom passed away at a young age without kids). Everyone has ~2 kids. I have one brother.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I read the title wrong at first.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

My family is pretty big. Considering the fact that my mother has 9 brothers and sisters and my dad has four siblings - and all of them have one to six children each yeah, I have a pretty big family. Don't even get me started on the cousins. Everyone's pretty spread out all over the world too. Some of them I have yet to meet, yet I hear about them all the time. And some of them look nothing like me and I'm sitting there staring a picture of them being like: "Are you sure they're related to us?" I always feel like such a jerk when I say that, but yeah. Big extended family.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

There is my mother, father, brother, uncle, aunt, 4 first cousins, all of my grandparent's are gone. My maternal grandparents died before I was born, my paternal grandfather died when I was 15, and my paternal grandmother died a few years ago. I never seen my uncle and his kids for almost 20 years now, and the same for my aunt. I haven't seen my one cousin since 1983 when I attended his HS Grad reception. Never had a close family. Dad's side of the family are all pretty messed up and he pretty much kept us kids away from them, and my mom's parent's were 45 years old when they had her and died when she just got out of HS. Her relatives passed away soon after. My mom has some cousins out in CA that I have never met, and probably never will.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Pretty big, my father has 10 siblings and my mom 5. I have cousins on my father's side whose name I don't even know.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My extended family is small. I only have 3 aunts, 3 uncles, 4 cousins, and one living grandparent.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Too many to count on my Dad's side, many aunts, uncles and cousins. Got 2 my Grandfather, uncles, aunt and 3 cousins on my mothers side. Overall probably between 31 - 40. (Guesstimating)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Mum's the youngest of 7, I have heaps of cousins from her side, Dad on the other hand, has no siblings at all. Haven't got any living grandparents, unfortunately  I have one brother and sister, I sometimes wish I had more siblings. Pretty close to my siblings, parents and cousins


----------

